# Six Feet Under



## jaredowty (Feb 20, 2010)

Anyone else here watch it? I just finished season three and it's brilliant, definitely one of the best shows I've seen. Never has a show (or any other piece of fiction) made me contemplate the basic ideas of life and death so much before. Especially death - the show's primary theme is mortality and it's helped me kind of cope with the idea of it, and question it even more. Plus it's got great dark comedy, very flawed and "real" characters, and incredible acting (Michael C. Hall was the main reason I started watching the show because of his work on Dexter). 

Pretty much essential viewing for any semi-intelligent person, if you ask me.  It's supposed to have the most amazing ending episode ever too, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## forelander (Feb 20, 2010)

Funny you should mention that, I just finished this a few weeks ago. I will say season 4 is incredibly SLOW and made me actually give up on the show because I just couldn't get through it. Someone convinced me to finish it and I'm glad I did, season 5 is much better and the last episode is amazing.


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I hear Season Four is the slowest of the seasons, yet three seemed to slow things down quite a bit too (but was still quality). I'm sure it's worth the wait though.

I love the title sequence too:

[Youtubevid]KYAe0qwg9Yw[/MEDIA]


----------



## playstopause (Feb 23, 2010)

IMHO, the very best television series ever made, especially with a subject like that (I've read somewhere that it made conversations about death come back in many household in america...). Watch it all, seriously.

... And true, the last moments in the last episode are unforgettable.


----------



## jaredowty (Feb 25, 2010)

playstopause said:


> IMHO, the very best television series ever made, especially with a subject like that (I've read somewhere that it made conversations about death come back in many household in america...).



That doesn't surprise me, my sister and I watch it and we've had some pretty long, "deep" conversations since then haha.


----------



## estabon37 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just finished watching the last episode five minutes ago. I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I cried like a little girl during the last moments of the episode. Still have fucking tears in my eyes.

Hell yeah I'm manly.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 6, 2010)

estabon37 said:


> I just finished watching the last episode five minutes ago. I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I cried like a little girl during the last moments of the episode. Still have fucking tears in my eyes.
> 
> Hell yeah I'm manly.



Not manly, just human. 

Just bought seasons four and five and I'm halfway through season four. Gettin there...


----------



## playstopause (Mar 8, 2010)

estabon37 said:


> I just finished watching the last episode five minutes ago. I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I cried like a little girl during the last moments of the episode. Still have fucking tears in my eyes.
> 
> Hell yeah I'm manly.



You're not alone.


----------



## jaredowty (Mar 14, 2010)

Just finished the series finale and wow, incredible. So sad though, damn...I'm gonna miss those characters.  Best television show, ever.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry for the necro...walmart just put the entire series on 15$ per season. even on craigslist and kijiji, used copies of the seasons fetch about 25 plus...

was wondering if i should pick it up (i dont really like downloading/streaming...plus, 25 gig of bandwidth a month dont help), so i guess i'll pick em up tomorrow


----------



## Mexi (Jan 8, 2012)

yeah you should seriously get that show if the price is so low. rarely have I seen a show that makes you* feel* for the characters you're watching. one of the best shows ever made imo, up there with The Wire


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2012)

i'm not sure how this show compares to 'the big c'. but i recnetly saw the first 2 seasons for it and loved it. then someone on this forum said that the topic was kind of touched up with 'six feet under'. 

so if you guys enjoyed this show, try a lighter, slightly comedic side of with 'the big c'. i'll call that genre 'death comedy' or 'morbid comedy' as it is depressing, yet beautiful. sad, yet enjoyable. and the lead also won an award for best actress as well 



and i loved michael c. hall in dexter. recently saw him in the movie 'gamer' and thought he was hilarious and awesome. cant wait to get into this show to love him some more!


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 12, 2012)

....you know...i think its safe to say i'm an addict...
i bought the entire series about a month ago (i think 10th of january)
and i believe its safe to say that i'm an addict now...
why? i'm sitting on the ebb of the last 3 episodes...of the series! 

i knew people said that the last 4 episodes of season 5 are like sitting in a train with a collision course with a brick wall, but what the fuck?! 


and i know, kind of irrelevant, but i always found brendas body a lil awkward. boobs too big for that body...just saying...


----------

